# Looking for a 2001 Audi TT 225 quattro front bumper.



## DanZeleniak (Sep 16, 2010)

I need a cheap black Audi TT front bumper, Preferably American spec. but Canadian will do fine. 
Mine is cracked. If anyone has one, or knows where I could get one relatively cheap, it would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DanZeleniak said:


> I need a cheap black Audi TT front bumper, Preferably American spec. but Canadian will do fine.
> Mine is cracked. If anyone has one, or knows where I could get one relatively cheap, it would be much appreciated. Thanks.


This thread would have a much better chance of success if it were posted in the CLASSIFIEDS


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

He's a noob. Be nice:laugh:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

dont forget it has to be a quattro front bumper


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

has to be a quattro and 225 bumper, those are hard to find


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

all jokes aside what you should do is buy a 3.2 bumper. im pretty sure ecstuning.com has them. i know they definitley have the regular bumper for around $700. or for a little more u can go to websites like tmtuning.com and get the upgraded single grill look for around $1100-1300


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I will trade you mine for your Datsun.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mbaron said:


> I will trade you mine for your Datsun.


 Oh me too!!! Ill even let you have my 3 bar grille:sly:


----------



## tdor (Dec 2, 2004)

im looking into one as well, best I found so far is ecstuning or spending extra to get aftermarket over seas. Does anyone know what the shipping charge is from sites like tmtuning in germany to the states?:thumbup:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Shokan.com*

They will have used clean fresh front bumpers out of NY! 

Shokan.com..look them up!


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

coachvtt said:


> They will have used clean fresh front bumpers out of NY!
> 
> Shokan.com..look them up!


 lol no they wont. If they do it'll be sheer luck...The consensus of all the places I've called and the places they've called is- Good luck finding it. Thats the first thing damaged or sell immediately before they have time to post it. 

You just have to be quicker than the next guy in order to get it :banghead:. 

Luckily I found one (I hope) on here with minor damage.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

with out s-line (not the 3.2) 
http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...l=TT&year=2004&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0 

with s-line (3.2 style) 
http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...l=TT&year=2004&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

20psi now said:


> with out s-line (not the 3.2)
> http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...l=TT&year=2004&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0
> 
> with s-line (3.2 style)
> http://genuineaudiparts.com/partloc...l=TT&year=2004&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0


 Awesome. I was looking for website like this. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## DanZeleniak (Sep 16, 2010)

mbaron said:


> I will trade you mine for your Datsun.


 The Datsun may actually be for sale, i haven't decided yet. Ive been focusing on my mk2 jetta, not enough time for the Datsun unfortunately


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/00-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a front bumper that is black, but it has been repaired on the back side, and repainted black. I'm not looking for much for it, and will post pics of the repairs, etc. shortly.


----------

